# A Package of Joy - from Tyler & Sue to Snowy & Crystal



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Just before I leave my PC for the night, I thought of sharing a little about Tyler boy and his sweet mommy :wub:






Early June, I wanted to get some new toys for the malts. I was happily shopping online and choosing the toys that I thought my malts would be crazy about. As I was proceeding my order, I found out that the toys can't be shipped out of the United States. BUT, Tyler boy came to the rescue :chili: he sent us the package. Not only that but also surprised us with some goodies that were sent from them to us (more toys and beautiful cards) :wub::wub: That was a huge hit for the malts when they were back  These clips were taken last month (it is better late than never) Snowy and Crystal just wanted to show how much they are in love with everything that was sent !!! thank you guys! Much appreciated! (pssst, Tyler, don't miss Crystal's message to you. That is her very first video talk :HistericalSmiley: )

I will catch up around here in SM soon.

hugs
Kat


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Aw that video is too cute and it was so sweet of Tyler and his Mommy to send Snowy and Crystal a package. I just love your videos!! Sophia came running when she heard Snowy barking LOL I think she thought a new friend was here to visit her


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I have NEVER, EVER seen ANYTHING so sweet in all of my life!

Thank you for making my day!

I wish I could hug them both!

Allie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, that was a wonderful video! I loved seeing S&C in the water. They are such happy dogs. What a nice package of gifts!


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

That video is soo cute, what happy fluffs. Love Crystal talking. How nice of Tyler to send a package.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Kat.......You have water babies!!! They love all the things that you and Sue and Tyer got!!! So very sweet of her to do that!!!! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Kat -- I can't get the smile off my face.  I burst out laughing when I heard Crystal's message...wow she talks English. Tyler just speak Woofese. :smrofl::smrofl:
What a cute video :wub:and I'm so happy to have helped out by getting Snowy and Crystal's toys to you. I kind of felt like a squirrel collecting acorns waiting for each parcel to come before I shipped them all out. And I love seeing your two rascals with the toys I sent from here. I thought it would be fun since you sent us a camel from your country if I sent those red, white and blue toys, made in the USA, that I got from Kona. They seem to be to their liking. :thumbsup::thumbsup: And I'm so glad they like the boomerang too.:HistericalSmiley: I just pictured them jumping in the pool after it. You have been so wonderful to us, especially with Tyler's KatToon, that sending this out was the least Tyler and I could do. Sending all our love to all of you. :hugging:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

This is such a cute video of Snowy and Crystal, as always!! :wub: I loved Crystal's first video talk towards the end, she sounds as cute as she looks :wub: and Snowy chewing the ball is just SOO ADORABLE!! 

Great clips of Romeo too, he makes me laugh every time :w00t:

thanks for sharing! ^_^


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kat, you have the BEST videos! :chilio you make them then put them on youtube? I love them...ofcourse it makes it easier when you have two comedians like Crystal and Snowy. :HistericalSmiley: Romeo is a ham too! :wub: How sweet of our dear Susan (Tyler's Mommy) it just enforces what I already believe about Susan. :innocent: I wish Rocky loved the water too, but how do you keep them from jumping in any time they want to?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, just what I needed today to put a big smile on my face.  Great video! Is that Snowy jumping so far across the pool??? He almost made it clear to the other side!! :w00t:

Linda


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Such a cool video they looked like they were having so much fun! I love the new siggy with Snowy and the flower.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

AWWW This makes me smile!! They look so happy with their new toys!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Kat, I always LOVE your videos!!! I don't know how you make them, but i sure wish I knew how to do that! Sue is a very special person and this is just something else to prove that.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

awww, i love the video!! oh my, so many toys, how fun!!:chili:
Crystal has the sweetest voice, i love hearing her talk!!:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kat -- that was adorable. I love the fact that you included swimming video as I love to see Snowy and Crystal in the pool. But both of them doing "high 5s" together. That was the best ever.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

What an awesomely adorable video. I just love Snowy & Crystals antics with their new fun toys.:wub::wub: And Crystals little "talk" sure put a big smile on my face. So nice of Susan to send the fluffs such great fun gifts.:aktion033:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I love the video! And it was so sweet of Tyler to send a care package from the USofA.  Love Romeo too ( I* was* a cat person shhh don't tell the malts!)


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Kat! I loveeeeeee watching your videos!! Snowy and Crystal look like they love the toys Sue & Tyler sent over! So thoughtful!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Awww! I loved the video! So wonderful that Tyler and his mommy could help out the fluffs.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awww Kat, thank you so much for the darling video of Snowy and Crystal enjoying their brandnew toys from Sue and Tyler! 
So sweet and thoughtful of them! 

It's so much fun to see them playing and jumping around with the new funny toys! 

Snowy looks very 'cool' with the shades on but Crystal is right, a maltese boy doesn't need them, :HistericalSmiley:! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww  too cute!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I love that video! How cute that Crystal can speak...It brings such a smile to my face watching your two fluffs having so much fun together.

It was so very sweet of Sue and Tyler to help you out!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Kat, thank you for sharing another great video! You make the THEE BEST vids on the web!!!! :thumbsup: I know...I always say that, but, it's true. Of course, you have thee most adorable little stars to film, too!!!! :wub::wub::wub: How sweet of Sue and Tyler! Soooo many nice toys. I loved the ending with the first ever spoken role of Crystal! That was awesome! Snowy, looks so cool in his little shades. He's such a little doll! I wish I could hold him for just a minute, I would be over the moon. I'm glad Romeo made a cameo appearance, too.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

That was soooo sweet of Sue and Tyler!!! How fun this must have been for Snowy and Crystal and Romeo - I love that that is his name


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Cute video Kat, yes I was smiling! loved them both going for the toy in the pool...yikes he jumps so close to the side of the pool (or was that Crystal??) anyhow they are adorable as always..and I enjoyed that crazy eyed Romeo too, he could not hold back and look like a serious kitty, he was enjoying that toy.

I was impressed too that Crystal is so well spoken LOL and that they can wave goodbye. Smart cookies.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am glad that the video made you 

becuase that is exactly how the package made us look like -->  it feels good to spread the  out 



jenniferhope423 said:


> Sophia came running when she heard Snowy barking LOL I think she thought a new friend was here to visit her


awwh Sophia, you wittle smawt giwl :wub: Snowy would love to visit and play wif you



Snowbody said:


> I burst out laughing when I heard Crystal's message...wow she talks English. Tyler just speak Woofese. :smrofl:


:HistericalSmiley:I guess that she learned from mommy that learning many languages is valuable :thumbsup: 
Snowy *tries* to be as smart as she is in languages. The only thing that doesn't help him reach her smartness in languages is that he is a *BOY*  he is still busy being a kid, so Crystal thinks that he still needs more time to grow up - then he can learn and be a mature malt  

OMG! I swear, when the two malts bark together (when the house bell rings), you can tell by only hearing them is that one is a boy and the other one is a girl maltese. Crystal's bark sounds so faminine. I've gotta record that one day so that I can share it.



Snowbody said:


> I kind of felt like a squirrel collecting acorns waiting for each parcel to come before I shipped them all out.




Miss squirrel, you are AWESOME :rockon::hugging:



Snowbody said:


> They seem to be to their liking. And I'm so glad they like the boomerang too.:HistericalSmiley: I just pictured them jumping in the pool after it.


They loooooved them. I did not want you to only read it, but I also wanted you to *see* it :chili:



yeagerbum said:


> Great clips of Romeo too, he makes me laugh every time


I think this is a sign that you and Yeager need a kitty 
If you want, I can mail you monkey Romeo - just to add: he comes attached with my lil bro as one package :HistericalSmiley:



Rocky's Mom said:


> Do you make them then put them on youtube? ?


Back in 2005, I started posting short videos of my fluffs in youtube. I did and still do it just for fun. It is just is so heart warming to know that some enjoy them. 



Rocky's Mom said:


> how do you keep them from jumping in any time they want to?


They aren't allowed in the garden all alone. They also know the word *no*. So when you are with them in the garden, they know SO WELL when it isn't "you are allowed to swim" days. Most days, it works perfectly. Some days though, they will *act deaf*, pretend that they didn't hear the *no* and jump in. Drives me crazy when that happens. It has been a while since they last pretended that they didn't hear the word *no*. The last time it happened was when I took some pictures of Snowy carrying his squeaky ball in mouth. That time period is more than good for the two 



sophie said:


> Is that Snowy jumping so far across the pool??? He almost made it clear to the other side!!





Maglily said:


> yikes he jumps so close to the side of the pool (or was that Crystal??)


That was indeed Snowy. It wasn't his fault. He always jumps to the target/toy. The target (water boomerang) was in the end side of the kiddie pool, so he aimed to jump to it (as far as he could to reach and catch it). It was a human fault (the person who threw the toy / who was helping me as I recorded). I actually realized that after I watched the video. If you pause to the landing, he was almost there when he first landed ...did not hit it:smheat:, but was close. A second after the land, he intended to reach the end to push himself backwards. 
I see the point, it is scary to think that he might hit the side:smheat: I 100% know that he doesn't jump close to the end side UNLESS the target was there. Snowy is getting too advanced for this. So that was one lesson learned after watching that part of the video! normally though toys get thrown to the middle - just have to make sure that it always stays this way. 



michellerobison said:


> I love the new siggy with Snowy and the flower.


awwh I also do. I took that last Feb  thanks



Lacie's Mom said:


> both of them doing "high 5s" together. That was the best ever


These two are turning into a double trick performers :wub::wub: they just love performing their little tricks together.



missiek said:


> I* was* a cat person shhh don't tell the malts!)


awwh I remember when Snowbell was stuck on the tree. 
I don't know about all kitties, but Romeo kitties are weird in their acts. They are goofballs in their own way:HistericalSmiley: I still have to observe more in order to better understand Romeo kitties :HistericalSmiley: 



Alexa said:


> a maltese boy doesn't need them, :HistericalSmiley:


Crystal: "you got dat wight auntie Alexandwa"


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Wasn't that super nice of Tyler and Sue. Great toys for Snowy and Crystal. Even Romeo can enjoy them. I enjoy your videos so much Kat. Your two fluffs really know how to enjoy themselves and it's a pleasure to be able to watch them. Please tell Crystal her debut was perfect. What a sweet little voice she has. :wub::wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

That video was super Kat. it really made me smile and I had to show my husband Snowy and Crystal jumping in the pool. You sure do have a lot of computer and video savvy, something I sadly lack.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili: Crystal and Snowy got gifts:chili: aww Kat you know how much I love your babies:heart::smootch: There always soo happy:chili: I could watch their video's all day they bring a big smile to my face.
Sue your such a sweetheart:hugging:Tyler great choice on gifts littleman:aktion033:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Dixie's Mama said:


> Wasn't that super nice of Tyler and Sue. Great toys for Snowy and Crystal. Even Romeo can enjoy them. I enjoy your videos so much Kat. Your two fluffs really know how to enjoy themselves and it's a pleasure to be able to watch them. Please tell Crystal her debut was perfect. What a sweet little voice she has. :wub::wub:


Wait until you her woofness barks, Elaine. It is high pitched; she has a girly bark:wub: I gotta first teach her how to speak in command like Snowy, so for now, she prefers English than woofness :HistericalSmiley:...besides, I didn't want to fill that video with barks, especially Crystals high piched one lol in videos where it is only her who barks, then I will do 



lynda said:


> That video was super Kat. it really made me smile and I had to show my husband Snowy and Crystal jumping in the pool. You sure do have a lot of computer and video savvy, something I sadly lack.


awwh Lynda, I am happy to read that both you and hubby watched it  



Matilda's mommy said:


> :chili: Crystal and Snowy got gifts:chili: aww Kat you know how much I love your babies:heart::smootch: There always soo happy:chili: I could watch their video's all day they bring a big smile to my face.
> Sue your such a sweetheart:hugging:Tyler great choice on gifts littleman:aktion033:


I love seeing them happy; nothing is better than seeing a happy creature  glad that you also like to see it ^_^


----------

